# Label printer that works on fabric



## PeterPromo (Oct 10, 2006)

We manufacture small runs of cut & sew garments with different fiber mixes and therefore need different labels on an ongoing basis. Does anyone know an inexpensive way to print labels on cotton?

The labels don't have to be readable forever. I just got this sample here and it seems like a regular print on a polyester band. Anyone has an idea how to do print such simple labels yourself?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The labels don't have to be readable forever


I think they do have to outlast the garment though.



> Anyone has an idea how to do print such simple labels yourself?


I'm not sure how the print would work on text that small, but possibly a DTG printer might be able to handle it?


----------



## PeterPromo (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for your help. We are going to print various tags now and probably just use the appropriate one if we have to ship to the US or other countries with such strict labeling laws.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Try out this company,they seem to have what you are looking for.

WWW.Print-a-ribbon.co.uk


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

How about this machine? Click picture for video. 2000/hr. no dryer. 32" foot print. 110V
Click picture for video


----------

